# Any legal PCT's out there that even work?



## tyler58 (Nov 4, 2013)

Trying to be able to buy something legal not wanting to do illegal if possible. 

Is there any PCT out there that is work a dang an not wayyyy over priced


----------



## d2r2ddd (Nov 4, 2013)




----------



## kubes (Nov 5, 2013)

tyler58 said:


> Trying to be able to buy something legal not wanting to do illegal if possible.
> 
> Is there any PCT out there that is work a dang an not wayyyy over priced



Use research chems bro


----------



## WTHagain1 (Nov 5, 2013)

Anything OTC isn't worth it. Research chem are probably even cheaper too.


----------



## jacked391 (Nov 5, 2013)

Yeah bro just hit hcg nolva and time


----------



## Slate23 (Nov 5, 2013)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 5, 2013)

Dim is a natural anti e.. Very mild estro blocker


----------



## tyler58 (Nov 5, 2013)

Anyone mind PM me and sending me a link to a site or sponsor on here please. Thanks everyone


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Dec 1, 2013)

Esto Suppress by Pharma Labs is a SERM that is sold over the counter at least in the UK.

It tested to be Tamoxifen, lol


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Dec 19, 2013)

Indole -3 carbinol and dim


----------



## xmen1234 (Dec 19, 2013)

I've heard of people taking DAA.  But nothing works like Nolva and / or Clomid.


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 20, 2013)

Erase by PES and some daa.   That's about the best you can do otc.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 24, 2013)

what's daa?   Duh in German?


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 24, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> what's daa?   Duh in German?





Es ist reiner Büffel Samenzellen Herr Ironbuilt!

It is actually D-aspartic acid.   I used it before my trt days and it worked very well.   Here is a good read on it. Lot to read but talks about the human study about half way down under "Effects of D-aspartate on LH and testosterone release in humans" 

The role and molecular mechanism of D-aspartic acid in the release and synthesis of LH and testosterone in humans and rats


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 24, 2013)

Ohhhhhh.. duhh. .thanks Magnus ..u guys read it..good info.


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 25, 2013)

Cyclofenil. Brand name was fertodur in mexico. Worked well between cycles back in the day. I liked that better than nolv and clomid. Was super cheap.
Like a dollar for 30 50mg tabs. Today the choice would be research items mention above . T


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Jan 10, 2014)

Esto Suppress by Pharma Labs tested out to contain Tamoxifen, lol. I've used that with good results.


----------



## butthole69 (Jan 10, 2014)

d2r2ddd said:


>



Das ist eine Scheisze Ergaenzung. Sie brauchen Arimidex


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 11, 2014)

English pls....


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 11, 2014)

I believe he said that is shit too. They need Arimide.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Mar 3, 2014)

DIM or INDOLE 3 CARBINOL


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Mar 3, 2014)

High cauliflower


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (May 10, 2014)

Cruciferous vegetables block estro


----------

